# Favorite Cigars



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Sat out in the courtyard last night after the wife and kids were asleep and enjoyed a Padrón 4000 and a glass of the Bacardi 8-year.

While I love the Anniversary Series, the basic Padrón -- like the Ashton Classic -- remains one of my everyday favorites, and I've always got a few in the box.

What do you find yourself reaching for when enjoying some quality cigar time?

EGF


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I am not a big smoker, maybe a half of a dozen in a year. But the Ashton is what I usually go for. Are the Padrons similiar?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I like the PAMs, but do not enjoy the regular Padron series. The Perdomo Reserves are also good for a regular smoke. I gave up regular smoking and only indulge on special occasions now. Since I'm indulging I go for the Montes and Bolis I have. I find nothing else really compares, but the Nics come closer than anything else I've tried. I can't think of the Honduran I really like. It's more the shade type (like an Ashton). A good breakfast cigar with strong coffee. They have them at the Biltmore.

This shop is owned by one of my friends. I've known him since Highschool.

oops link 

This Wizard is cool.



Found it. Don Tomas Robusto I guess it would be 'natural' not 'shade' sorry.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I am not a big smoker, maybe a half of a dozen in a year. But the Ashton is what I usually go for. Are the Padrons similar?


I would describe the Padrón as stronger than the Ashton. If I only smoked a few cigars a year, though, I'd be inclined to splurge; the Padrón is more of an everyday smoke.



ksinc said:


> I like the PAMs, but do not enjoy the regular Padron series. The Perdomo Reserves are also good for a regular smoke. I gave up regular smoking and only indulge on special occasions now. Since I'm indulging I go for the Montes and Bolis I have. I find nothing else really compares, but the Nics come closer than anything else I've tried. I can't think of the Honduran I really like. It's more the shade type (like an Ashton). A good breakfast cigar with strong coffee. They have them at the Biltmore.


Thanks for the links. I believe I tried the Perdomo and found it wasn't to my taste, though that was a while ago.

I love the phrase "a good breakfast cigar" ...

EGF


----------



## chang (Feb 16, 2006)

Some of my favorites so far are the Montecristo Media Noche, 5 Vegas A, La Gloria Cubana R Maduro, CAO Brazilia, Gurkha Doble Maduro, and Partagas Black. I guess I really like maduro 'gars. Don't smoke as much as I did a couple months ago, but probably one every few days.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

AAAC Forum member mano sends me some good ones from time to time (*THANKS mano*!!) and I really like one I'd never heard of in the last two care packages from mano -- *Rushmore Silver*.

Nice size too.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

chang said:


> La Gloria Cubana R Maduro, I guess I really like maduro 'gars.


+1 I like the Wavell maduro too. Can't beat a maduro wrapper.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

I find I don't smoke as many maduros these days as I once did, but I concur about the CAO Brazilia. Terrific cigar.

EGF


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

it depends...on what I'm in the mood for...I smoke mostly Fuentes (Hemingways and Opus X)...My favorite sizes are the Work of Art (Hemingway) and the xXx (Opus X).

On occasion I'll also smoke a Padron 1926, Diamond Crown Maximus (also made by Fuente), Ashton VSG (also made by Fuente), or Zino Platinum...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> it depends...on what I'm in the mood for...I smoke mostly Fuentes (Hemingways and Opus X)...My favorite sizes are the Work of Art (Hemingway) and the xXx (Opus X).
> 
> On occasion I'll also smoke a Padron 1926, Diamond Crown Maximus (also made by Fuente), Ashton VSG (also made by Fuente), or Zino Platinum...


That is a very strange mix of cigars IMHO.

What is the common trait you like about all of those?

I used to like Hemi's short story back-in-the-day.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

well...like I said, it depends on several things (what I've eaten, what I'm in the mood for, what I'm drinking etc...)

If I want somehting really strong, I'll go with the Opus. Something just strong enough, the VSG, Maximus or Hemingway. Something right down the groove, the Padron or the Zino...


When it comes to cigars, I enjoy a very broad spectrum, but those are the ones that I smoke most often...

I have a Opus X BBMF that Carlito Fuente himself gave me for my 21st birthday...I'm saving that one...I don't know what for...but it'll have to be something special...


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Aturo Fuente "Short Story."

Smooth medium bodied, flavorful yet won't kill your ability to taste for two or three days!

I'm a big fan of most everything Arturo Fuente makes.

I smoke two or three a month.

Bill
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Arturo Fuente - Royal Salute


----------



## gregp (Aug 11, 2005)

egadfly said:


> I would describe the Padrón as stronger than the Ashton. If I only smoked a few cigars a year, though, I'd be inclined to splurge; the Padrón is more of an everyday smoke.
> 
> Thanks for the links. I believe I tried the Perdomo and found it wasn't to my taste, though that was a while ago.
> 
> ...


Depends on the Ashton: a VSG is a pretty strong cigar. Anyway, Padron makes my favorite cigars as a whole. The 1926 anniversary series is probably my favorite non-cuban. It is especially good with rum, but I've had it work out well in combination with a number of drinks including (surprisingly) sweeter reisling. The 2000 is an unbelievable cigar for the price. And, yes, it does make a good breakfast cigar with a strong coffee or espresso.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I really don't smoke anymore. I was a big pipe smoker in the service and was fond of PLAYERS Navy Cuts when a pipe was inconvenient. My chief smoked Fuentes and that is what I ask for out of ignorance. It does seem a shame society is making pariahs out of smokers. One of my rights of passage to manhood was being gifted with a cigar at my afterschool job with IT'S A BOY! from a celebrating customer. And like Playdoh, the smell of a Prince Edward takes me back to a San Fernando Valley still smelling of orange blossoms, fine dust from the disappearing oiled dirt roads and mohair car interiors. Now you smoke and some dame half a click away will come running up, reaking of patchouli oil accusing you of giving her cancer and waving a antiseptic napkin like a buddhist prayer flag to ward off evil.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

gregp said:


> Depends on the Ashton: a VSG is a pretty strong cigar. Anyway, Padron makes my favorite cigars as a whole. The 1926 anniversary series is probably my favorite non-cuban. It is especially good with rum, but I've had it work out well in combination with a number of drinks including (surprisingly) sweeter reisling. The 2000 is an unbelievable cigar for the price. And, yes, it does make a good breakfast cigar with a strong coffee or espresso.


Correct. I was comparing the Ashton Classic (white label) with the Padrón; the VSG and Cabinet series are both stronger.

I cannot imagine pairing the PAS with a Riesling, but _chacun à son goût_. It is, as you say, excellent with rum.

EGF


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

A few in the Dor:

Padron (Honduras) 1964 Anniversary Series Exclusivo & Principe Maduro
Davidoff (DR) Special R
Ashton (DR) Cabinet No 3
El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme
Opus X Perfecxion No. 4 (DR)
Opus X Robusto (DR) 
Trinidad Fundadores


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Correct. I was comparing the Ashton Classic (white label) with the Padrón; the VSG and Cabinet series are both stronger.
> 
> I cannot imagine pairing the PAS with a Riesling, but _chacun à son goût_. It is, as you say, excellent with rum.
> 
> EGF


I could see a 1926 (natural) with a Riesling...

Anybody try any of the 40th aniversarios? A Friend of mine is good buddies with Jorge Padron, so he got a whole bunch of them...he says I can burn one with him when he opens the box...and trust me...I'm getting impatient...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> Padron (Honduras) 1964 Anniversary Series


That one is a Nicaraguan. I think Padron has a second factory in Honduras, but the '64 is a Nic (binder, filler, and wrapper).


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

_Cigar Aficiondo_ remains a very good resource:


----------



## chang (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been lurking at the forum for www.cigarpass.com for about a year now, and found it to be an even better resource than reading Cigar Aficionado. I guess it's kind of like AAAC but for 'gars.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ksinc said:


> That one is a Nicaraguan. I think Padron has a second factory in Honduras, but the '64 is a Nic (binder, filler, and wrapper).


oops...my bad.

Had a pool party a week ago. Handed out a bunch of Davidoffs. Everybody loved them. Especially those who don't normally smoke cigars. Very mild and smooth when drinking everything under the sun from beer to flavored martinis to daquiries. Bartender was cranking out everything.

Gents...something very sexy about beautiful women in bikinis smoking cigars.

Cheers
TheSaint


----------



## gregp (Aug 11, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I could see a 1926 (natural) with a Riesling...


This was quite the accident: my wife brought me a glass of wine while I was out back with one. Whatever the reason, it worked that evening...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> oops...my bad.
> 
> Had a pool party a week ago. Handed out a bunch of Davidoffs. Everybody loved them. Especially those who don't normally smoke cigars. Very mild and smooth when drinking everything under the sun from beer to flavored martinis to daquiries. Bartender was cranking out everything.
> 
> ...


Well, you got the important part right!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

La Gloria
Montecristo
Romeo y Julieta
CAO
Acid
5 Vegas

I smoke 5 Vegas or Acid maduros most often. Anyone else like candelas?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> oops...my bad.
> 
> Had a pool party a week ago. Handed out a bunch of Davidoffs. Everybody loved them. Especially those who don't normally smoke cigars. Very mild and smooth when drinking everything under the sun from beer to flavored martinis to daquiries. Bartender was cranking out everything.
> 
> ...


I can imagine :icon_smile: . In a similar vein, I saw a lovely lady in the lounge at the 21 Club once. She was wearing a long black gown, pearls and was smoking a petit cigar. Very nice.

I get my cigars from a little shop on Nassau Street in downtown NYC. An unknown brand but very smooth and flavorful. I love a good cigar with a cup of coffee in the morning while sitting on my patio.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

After years of trying everything that has come out on the market and never remaining loyal to any one stick, I usually go with Ashton Prime Ministers for an everyday smoke. I also have a stash of opus x with 2+/- years of aging on them that I smoke now and again. Davidoff Double R's are grea as well as what I have remaining from a cabinet of partigas lusitanias I brought back from Monaco several years prior. Gisperts are not bad for 120+- a box. I have a cabinet humi with close to 1k sticks that I often give away to fellow smokers. Mostly boxes I bought after trying one stick and never really took to.

Not a fan of Zino Platinums as they are much to one dimensional for the price tag

MrR


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I started smoking cigars in college (late 70's, early 80's). During late-night/all-night cram sessions before a major accounting exam we'd always take a 'gar break at some point.

During grad school, one of my part-time jobs was working in a tobacco store. That brought my appreciation for and understanding of fine cigars up a notch or two, although at the time I fancied myself more of a pipe smoker.

Later, I moved back to cigars and the pipes collected dust (as they still do). My taste has always been more toward a more full-bodied Honduran than to the lighter Dominican brands. Consequently my favorites have always been Hoyo de Monterey Excaliburs and Punch.

However, as someone else mentioned, my choices are typically based on my mood. Today I'm really more of a "theoretical" cigar smoker. I love to frequent tobacco shops and will actually buy cigars and put them in my humidors, but they often live there for long periods of time. When I take one out it is usually for a special occassion and will depend on what I'm in the mood for. If it's a serious cigar smoking occassion only an Excalibur will do. If it's relaxing, then I've come to appreciate the smoothness of an Aston Cabinet or a Romeo y Julieta pyramid.

On a recent trip to Mexico I picked up a HdM Havana. It was much smoother than I'd expected, having come to think of modern Havanas as fairly imposing. Definitely something I'd like to try again (but for $20 a pop, only on special occassions).


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Punch is the favorite here, with the London Club edition if I am doing a quick one, and After Dinner if snorting a Courvoisier on the deck. Punch is a nice, consistent smoke. The aforementioned Ashtons are great as well. Bill


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*Counterfeit Cigars*

Counterfeit cigars!!!! What depths to which these villains stoop!


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe they also estimated that 95% of the Cuban cigars that are sold within the U.S. are fake. The old "pssst buddy! Wanna kuban cigar?" seems reliable as buying a Rolex on the street in Times Square!



medwards said:


> Counterfeit cigars!!!! What depths to which these villains stoop!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Akajack said:


> I believe they also estimated that 95% of the Cuban cigars that are sold within the U.S. are fake. The old "pssst buddy! Wanna kuban cigar?" seems reliable as buying a Rolex on the street in Times Square!


From what I have seen, most of the ones sold in Mexico are fake too, at least the ones sold outside of the resorts.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

Ah yes, I've heard that on the cigar boards. The estabilished franchise for the Cubans is La Casa del Habano (or LCdH for short). While other stores are authorized dealers the LCdH is an authorized franchise and considered to be the best bet when searching out their cigars.



Laxplayer said:


> From what I have seen, most of the ones sold in Mexico are fake too, at least the ones sold outside of the resorts.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Akajack said:


> Ah yes, I've heard that on the cigar boards. The estabilished franchise for the Cubans is La Casa del Habano (or LCdH for short). While other stores are authorized dealers the LCdH is an authorized franchise and considered to be the best bet when searching out their cigars.


Thanks for the info. I didn't know that about LCdH. A lot of it is common sense. I've seen boxes of "Cohibas" for $25. If it sounds to good to be true...


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Partagas Series D No. 4


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> From what I have seen, most of the ones sold in Mexico are fake too, at least the ones sold outside of the resorts.


Mrs. Mark from Plano and I were walking the beach in Playa del Carmen last July when a guy with a hat full of "kuban" cigars walked up and tried to sell me some for $5 each. My comment to her was that this was likely as close to Cuba as those cigars had been in their lives.

I bought a Hoyo de Monterrey Havana from the resort (which maintained a small stock of cubans and employed a cigar roller for some local interest) and enjoyed it one evening.

The Cuban embargo is the best thing in the world for these guys. Once Fidel dies and this silly embargo is finally lifted these guys will have to find a new way to scam the Americans. Cigar shops will do huge business for a while until the "new" wears off and then people will begin to realize that the gap between a good Cuban cigar and a good Honduran or Nicaraguan cigar is just not that significant.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Mark from Plano said:


> Mrs. Mark from Plano and I were walking the beach in Playa del Carmen last July when a guy with a hat full of "kuban" cigars walked up and tried to sell me some for $5 each. My comment to her was that this was likely as close to Cuba as those cigars had been in their lives.
> 
> I bought a Hoyo de Monterrey Havana from the resort (which maintained a small stock of cubans and employed a cigar roller for some local interest) and enjoyed it one evening.
> 
> The Cuban embargo is the best thing in the world for these guys. Once Fidel dies and this silly embargo is finally lifted these guys will have to find a new way to scam the Americans. *Cigar shops will do huge business for a while until the "new" wears off and then people will begin to realize that the gap between a good Cuban cigar and a good Honduran or Nicaraguan cigar is just not that significant.*


You're exactly right about that. 
I came inside after smoking a Cuban cigar while on vacation, and my wife commented on the disgusting cigar stench. "That's the smell of communism", I responded.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> You're exactly right about that.
> I came inside after smoking a Cuban cigar while on vacation, and my wife commented on the disgusting cigar stench. "That's the smell of communism", I responded.


My newly minted brother-in-law scored some Cubans from a friend at work and gave me 3 of them for events surrounding his recent nuptuals. They were good, don't get me wrong. My big issue with Cubans is that they sell for $25 to $30 each and are on an equivalency scale to some of the better Nicaraguans and Hondurans (all are significantly more potent than your average Dominican) that sell for 1/2 to 1/3 of that price.

My big problem is that we have no problem at all buying goods from China and Vietnam but seem to get a conscience about buying from the commies when 1 million South Florida votes are at stake. I'm willing to live with the compromise that the embargo stays in place until Fidel dies, but then it's time to move on.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

In North America you're definitly going to run into high prices because of local taxes and the bit about them being illegal in the U.S. For a rough guide of cost before taxes you can look at this site for the local Cuban prices.

https://marty.514crew.com/cigarprices.html

These prices can be met (and sometimes beat) in areas with low tobacco taxes.

As to the age-old debate over Cuban/Non-Cuban cigars it really is a personal choice as to the flavor preference.



Mark from Plano said:


> My newly minted brother-in-law scored some Cubans from a friend at work and gave me 3 of them for events surrounding his recent nuptuals. They were good, don't get me wrong. My big issue with Cubans is that they sell for $25 to $30 each and are on an equivalency scale to some of the better Nicaraguans and Hondurans (all are significantly more potent than your average Dominican) that sell for 1/2 to 1/3 of that price.
> 
> My big problem is that we have no problem at all buying goods from China and Vietnam but seem to get a conscience about buying from the commies when 1 million South Florida votes are at stake. I'm willing to live with the compromise that the embargo stays in place until Fidel dies, but then it's time to move on.


----------



## gregp (Aug 11, 2005)

repeat of old message, deleted


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Living in Mexico, we have access to Cubans. 
You have to go to a reputable store. So many fakes sold in restaurants and stores lining the street.
I reach for a Ramon Allones Robusto, Montecristo #2, and Punch Punch.
All a delight!


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I just had a Montecristo Albertina - maybe the best cigar I've ever had. about 50 ring gauge, 6 inches, maduro wrapper. only time I've ever seen it.


----------

